# HANGZHOU | Zheshang Bank Headquarters Building | 250m | 54 fl | U/C



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

【杭】建设纪实——浙商银行总部大楼 | 250m+61m | 54F+15F | 核10F，钢2F - 杭州 - 高楼迷摩天族


【杭】建设纪实——浙商银行总部大楼 | 250m+61m | 54F+15F | 核10F，钢2F ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





* Construction Documentary-Zheshang Bank Headquarters Building | 250m + 61m | 54F + 15F

http://pic.gaolouimg.com/attachments/forum/201903/12/202938nl9y9m49qyam4xay.jpg






































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01 2020/05/06





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/06/02





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01

2020/06/08*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01

2020/06/18





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01

2020/07/13














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳*

*2020/07/27





























*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-18 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-11 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-25 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Is it just me or do a lot of U/C skyscrapers in Hangzhou have the exact same shape holes?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-30 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **风吹鸡蛋壳*

*11.19














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/11/29














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/12/16














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳 2021/01/07





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳 2021/03/20














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳 2021/04/05














*


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 风吹鸡蛋壳 on 26th April 2021


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via **风吹鸡蛋壳* 
* 2021/06/04














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

新台泥总部


720云VR全景制作网，是全景图片,3D装修效果图,全景视频,360度航拍,720漫游,供需派单的大厂、商家和个人首选平台




720yun.com





*6.23




































*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-07 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

风吹鸡蛋壳
on 28th July 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-25 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-05 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 14 by 风吹鸡蛋壳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-08 by holy01


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

https://www.ixigua.com/7046383179539677737?logTag=3061773084a68e006dd1


Here's a Xigua video screenshot of the Zheshang Bank Tower in it's current construction status. This video is a few weeks old. It also includes the foundations of the adjacent TCC Tower. 
It seems that there has been Good progress since the most recent October update for this thread.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-19 by 847003960


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-01 by 战斗123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-04 by bluehalo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-08 by holy01


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-02 by 847003960 

(the left one)


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 风来 on 500px








by bd的笨笨熊 on 500px








by bd的笨笨熊 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @kanye, please, updates


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小增辉 on 500px








by 小增辉 on 500px
​


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Two lovely xigua video screenshots here capturing the Hangzhou skyline in the evening just before sunset with beautiful pink and purple sky.
This video was filmed and uploaded around a week ago.
The Zheshang Bank Tower is on the left and construction does seem to progressing although slower than the surrounding skyscrapers within the screenshot. 
The TCC Tower for example is the one just located to the right of this one and it's core rising further above street level.


https://www.ixigua.com/7157290749887939107?logTag=812052fcbfd8ff8a7751


----------

